# Where has the Constitution been?



## matt01 (Jun 29, 2006)

"Today the Republicans said this raid (on Rep. William Jefferson's office) may have violated protections for congressmen that are spelled out in the Constitution. The Constitution? All of a sudden they found a copy? Where was this when they were spying on our phone calls?" 

-- Jay Leno, "The Tonight Show."


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 29, 2006)

The Real Constitution Discovered in Parallel Universe by Joseph Stromberg.


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 30, 2006)

I think nicholas cage stole it. 

oh no, not another "National Treasure".


----------



## lwadkins (Jun 30, 2006)

The Constitution, wasn't that set aside by the Supreme court as unconstitutional?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> The Constitution, wasn't that set aside by the Supreme court as unconstitutional?



Actually, yes the Constitution was set aside. See this special news report.


----------



## lwadkins (Jun 30, 2006)

How appropriate Ryan!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> How appropriate Ryan!



Indeed!!


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 30, 2006)

In the 18th century there was a conflict between two Georges. I'm afraid that today's George is more akin to the one eastern side of the pond than the one that was on western side.

Worse we are so terrified by "terrorism" that we don't care about our freedoms. I guess that means Osama wins.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> In the 18th century there was a conflict between two Georges. I'm afraid that today's George is more akin to the one eastern side of the pond than the one that was on western side.
> 
> Worse we are so terrified by "terrorism" that we don't care about our freedoms. I guess that means Osama wins.



Well don't think that terrorists didn't calculate that their actions would foment a reactionary police state in the United States. That was part of their intent. Bin Ladin tacitly revealed that in this forboding quote:


> "I tell you, freedom and human rights in America are doomed. The U.S. government will lead the American people in"”and the West in general"”into an unbearable hell and a choking life."
> "”Osama bin Laden, October 21, 2001


 Constitutional attorney John Whitehead wrote this article today _War Crimes Trials: Proving Bin Laden Wrong_

If we continue on the path to authoritarianism in the name of security, then we have already let the terrorists win, because they have succeded at frightening us into slavery.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> 
> 
> Worse we are so terrified by "terrorism" that we don't care about our freedoms.


actually some of us do, the others Bush and Rove just string along like the Pied Piper. Terrorism is their pretext to consolidate power and do as they please. Constitutionality is secondary to politics, maybe its third. Power, Politics then the constitution. Aaaaaaaaah heck, its probably fourth. Power, Politics, Money then the constitution.


----------



## rmhainlen (Jul 1, 2006)

That is a very interesting quote from bin Laden.

It is kind of funny how this thread started out on a funny note and has turned rather serious rather quickly. America is going down hill rapidly and there is not much that will stop us. It also doesnt help us that we are in the international spotlight constantly. So I think I need to read up on the politics and standards in some foreign nations and consider a move to avoid the international spotlight and the eventual collapse of the USA.

Just my


----------

